# Mac solutions for ripping *tough* DVDs?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I usually use a combination of MacTheRipper and Handbrake for archiving my DVDs.

Not so with the latest James Bond flick, Casino Royale. It appears Sony has introduced a new copy-protection method that really bungs up most DVD ripping programs.

On a Windows machine, I found a solution that works flawlessy, however, I like the speed of my Mac for this type of work.

Anybody know of any solutions for the Mac?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

From what I know, the new MacTheRipper beta has this problem fixed. To download the beta one is required to donate. Check out the forums.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

MacTheRipper to rip.
DVD2OneX2 to put back onto DVD
VisualHub to convert to iPod, PSP, DV, DVD, AVI, MP4, WMV, MPEG and Flash

VisualHub is great for converting those .AVI files to DVD, it will even stitch them together for you.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Will VisualHub convert the iTunes movies and TV shows so i can watch them on my DVD player?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> I usually use a combination of MacTheRipper and Handbrake for archiving my DVDs.
> 
> Not so with the latest James Bond flick, Casino Royale. It appears Sony has introduced a new copy-protection method that really bungs up most DVD ripping programs.
> 
> ...


What Windows solution did you find GT? I would like to try it on my MBP for a couple of problem DVDs I cannot copy to archive my movie collection.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

SINC said:


> What Windows solution did you find GT? I would like to try it on my MBP for a couple of problem DVDs I cannot copy to archive my movie collection.


In WinBLOWS you can use 1ClickDVDCopy Pro


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

For the PC, use RipIt4Me, in combination with DVD Decrypter. If you want to shrink it for a 4.7GB disc, use DVD Shrink as well.

All freeware.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> For the PC, use RipIt4Me, in combination with DVD Decrypter. If you want to shrink it for a 4.7GB disc, use DVD Shrink as well.
> 
> All freeware.


True, but that's 3 programs. With 1ClickDVDCopy Pro and DVD43 is all you need.

Click will shrink for you, take out menu's and let you choose the output type.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I noticed this with my copy of "Stranger Than Fiction" nothing I tried worked.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

shane3547 said:


> True, but that's 3 programs. With 1ClickDVDCopy Pro and DVD43 is all you need.
> 
> Click will shrink for you, take out menu's and let you choose the output type.


I'll take three free programs over one paid program anyday, especially when the end result is the exact same.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The voice in my head tells me there must be something to get that to work.



JumboJones said:


> I noticed this with my copy of "Stranger Than Fiction" nothing I tried worked.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I had similar troubles to rip "Da Vinci Code" (another Sony title...). MacTheRipper was able to copy the DVD on my hard drive, but Handbrake would either stop at 8 minutes, or make a file without sound...
Eventually, I was able to convert it with: d-vision which seems like another alternative to Handbrake.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Not so with the latest James Bond flick


I ripped Casino Royale with Handbrake with no problems.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Movie studios are using the same tricks that anyone who used to try to back up games on CD should be familiar with (a few music CDs from about 5 years ago used similar techniques).

The actual method varies to the extent that it's really on a title-by-title basis what techniques will counteract them, if any. I would expect that there would also be batch-by-batch variants although I have no firsthand knowledge of that.

I only say that because it was common with Audio CDs to seed certain runs with anti-copy features while others left the factory unmolested, and also there were variants depending on which country the disk was made in.

I think it may have something to do with the capabilities of each individual replication plant; if factory A can make a "properly flawed" master but factory B can't, they still have factory B do a run rather than stifle production and sales. Many replication plants are rather picky about what form the master you send them is in, although again more recent technology is able to handle more out-of-spec masters and thus many plants can now handle masters that don't strictly meet the spec. A few years ago you might be hit with a heavy fee to fix your master; these days they are able to "run what you brung" and avoid the extra work and extra billing.

Those of you familiar with the old game and CD techniques will understand why it's a title-by-title thing. What they do is introduce deliberate flaws in the disk data or create disks that are slightly out of the DVD specification (eg "overburning"); a "real" DVD player has error correction in place and broadly speaking, ignores the flaw or is at least able to overcome it with persistence. Data DVD players, like those found in a computer, are intolerant of the flaw and can hang trying to read the data (basically they either give up or keep trying forever).

Some DVD burners are more resilient and some are more susceptible than others but in the end they are deliberately creating errors that they test on typical computer drives and typical home DVD players; they know that they will work with one while being ignored with the other, most of the time.

Another seemingly unexpected consequence is cheaper DVD players are more tolerant of the disks than advanced, high end players, who follow the specification more closely. A $29 Wall-Mart Special most likely plays anything although it may not do a particularly good job of it.

Sometimes a disk won't play in a regular DVD or CD player, and sometimes if you complain they might ship you a replacement disk without the flaws. Then again, the "clean" disk might be flagged in case copies show up somewhere, who knows.

Software can be written to ignore the errors and therefore read the disk, which is why they alter the method on a title-by-title basis and why no one solution works with every disk. You need a toolset and no one tool will be a universal solution.

The good news is they do need the disk to play on home DVD players, so they are limited as to how far they can go. 

You can usually find out the latest issues, and the fix, if any, by checking a few forums habituated by dedicated users; one such forum is Doom9; another is Digital Digest Forums.


----------

